# Pc in Perfluorcarbon tauchen?



## ATB (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte heute mal wieder so einen blöden Gedanken (wie immer).
Hier wird ja fleißig übers Öl-Tauchen nachgedacht. Wie wäre es denn mal einen PC (ausser Laufwerke) in Perfluorcarbon zu tauchen? Die Firma CRAY praktiziert das laut diesem Wikipediaeintrag. An Perfluorcarbon kommt man anscheinend nicht gut ran. Vielleicht könnte PCGH das mal ausprobieren.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Monsterclock (6. Juli 2010)

Ich halte das für zu gefährlich, denn die sind nicht ganz ungiftig, und der aufwand ist zu groß, das ist das Öl wohl die bessere Lösung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (6. Juli 2010)

um mal mit zu spinnen...

Im großen und ganzen wäre dies ein supi Kühlmittel (* Perfluorcarbon* ), aber ich denke mal das man da nur sehr, sehr schwer rankommt und man müsste wissen wie man damit richtig umgeht ( um Unfälle zu vermeiden).

Perfluorcarbon = Perfluorcarbone ? Wikipedia

Da würde ich aber auch die Öl - Kühlung vor ziehen..
Kommt man leichter ran und is ungefährlich


----------



## streega (10. Juli 2010)

Denken wir hier ausnahmsweise mal an unsere Umwelt und den damit verbundenen Treibhauseffekt


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. Juli 2010)

Monsterclock schrieb:


> Ich halte das für zu gefährlich, denn die sind nicht ganz ungiftig, und der aufwand ist zu groß, das ist das Öl wohl die bessere Lösung.



Perflurcarbone sind eigentlich in der Regel nicht sonderlich giftig, normalerweise sind diese Stoffe eher ungiftig. (Perflurcarbone werden z.B. auch bei Flüssigkeitbeatmungen eingesetzt oder finden auch als Blutersatzstoffe Anwenndung.) Außerdem haben sie für elektrishe Systeme passende Eigenschaften, wie einen großen Isolationswiederstand und eine geringe Viskosität und sie sind je nach Art über einen weiten Temperaturbereich einsetzbar. Leider sind diese Stoffe aber sehr starke Treibhausgase, deshalb sollten sie nur in abgeschlossenen Systemen verwendet werden. 3m stellt diese Stoffe z.B. her: Chemicals


----------



## Superwip (12. Juli 2010)

Wie schon beschrieben sind Perflourcarbone in der Regel nicht wirklich giftig, nicht wesentlich giftiger, als die oft eingesetzten Paraffin und Silikonöle; dafür sind sie praktisch unbrennbar und haben wohl überhaupt bessere Eigenschaften, nicht zuletzt, was das Kriech/Sickerverhalten und die allgemeinen Kühleigenschaften betrifft

Da sie sehr/extrem treibhauswirksam und damit umweltschädlich sind sollte man sie aber wohl wirklich in einem möglichst geschlossenen, luftdichten Kreislauf halten; bei der Entsorgung muss man natürlich ebenfalls aufpassen aber das alternativ eingesetzt Öl sollte man ja auch nicht einfach ins Klo leeren, daher sollte das auch kein größeres Problem sein

Für die PC Kühlung sind diese Stoffe damit wohl wirklich die besseren Öle, das einzige Problem ist, dass sie nur schwer zu bekommen sind, und eben die Realisierung eines geschlossenen Kreislaufs, letzteres sollte aber durchaus machbar sein; nicht zu verachten ist dabei jedoch eine besondere Problematik: das Aufrüsten oder Austauschen defekter Hardware; die alte, ausgetauschte Hardware ist dann noch mit dem Perflourcarbon kontaminiert und müsste eigentlich in den Sondermüll...

Die Frage ist hier aber auch, wie umweltschädlich die Stoffe wirklich wärem; wir reden hier ja nicht von kurzkettigen, gasförmigen Flourcarbonen, wie sie etwa als Kühlmittel in Kühlschränken eingesetzt werden, sondern von Verbindungen, die bei Normaltemperatur eigentlich flüssig sind; sie können zwar verdampfen aber ob sie sich nachhaltig in der Atmosphäre halten und dort treibhauswirksam sein können ist eine andere Frage; giftig oder ozonschädlich sind sie ja nicht wirklich, solange sie nicht in die Atmosphäre kommen und sich dort halten besteht nicht wirklich eine Gefahr; desweiteren sind die Moleküle chemisch sehr stabil, können also nicht allzu leicht in giftigere Substanzen umgewandelt werden, allerdings auch nicht abgebaut werden; sicher sollte man das Zeug nicht einfach im Klo entsorgen, ich frage mich nur, ob extreme Vorsicht beim Austausch von Hardware und ein geschlossenes System wirklich nötig wären...



> Da würde ich aber auch die Öl - Kühlung vor ziehen..
> Kommt man leichter ran _und is ungefährlich_


Das würde ich definitiv nicht sagen- beide sind wie gesagt praktisch ungiftig, Öl ist aber auf eine andere Art und Weise sehr gefährlich- im Gegensatz zu Flourcarbon ist es brennbar... ein PC mit 30l Öl kann leicht den Unterschied zwischen einem kleinen Zimmerbrand und einem abgebrannten Haus ausmachen, die Versicherung wird dann sicher auch Probleme machen

Wie im Eröffnungstreat geschrieben werden tatsächlich einige HPCs gekühlt indem sie in einer Kühlflüssigkeit versenkt werden, wobei soweit ich weiß tatsächlich häufig solche Flourcarbone eingesetzt werden; solche HPCs kommen auch in einigen Filmen vor, etwa Sunshine und noch irgendeiner, dessen Name ich jetzt vergessen habe, meist läut es dabei darauf hinaus, dass die Protagonisten aus irgendeinem Grund in der Kühlflüssigkeit baden müssen ^^
Großtechnisch ist ein geschlossener Kühlkreislauf aber natürlich einfacher zu realisieren vermutlich einfacher und eleganter als etwa jeden einzelnen von tausenden CPUs mit einem eigenen Wasserkühler auszustatten (was aber durchaus auch gemacht wird, genauso wie simple Luftkühlung), auch die Entsorgung ist ein kleineres Problem, große Firmen kommen auch einfacher an exotische Chemikalien ran oder können diese unter Umständen sogar eigens herstellen lassen, desweiteren sind HPCs meist so teuer, dass auch ein relativ teures Kühlmittel kaum ins Gewicht fällt

Auch Transformatoren und andere elektrische Anlagen werden häufig gekühlt indem sie in einer Kühlflüssigkeit versenkt werden, hier kommt aber meist Silikonöl zum Einsatz "Traffoöl"

Eventuell könnte man ja mal in einer Drogerie fragen, ob sie das Zeug haben, sicher nicht lagernd, können es aber vielleicht bestellen; Chemielehrer sind auch oft recht gute Ansprechpartner wenn es darum geht an exotische Chemikalien zu kommen, eventuell könnte man auch auf einer Uni wen fragen oder einfach mal bei 3M anrufen oder ein E-Mail schreiben, wir reden hier ja nichtmal von sonderlich geringen Mengen sondern von einigen Kanistern, 20-50l braucht man schon um so einen PC zu füllen, das darf man nicht unterschätzen; unterschätzen darf man in dem Zusammenhang natürlich auch nicht die Kosten, wenn das Zeug sagen wir 50€/l kostet, was ich für durchaus realistisch halte (der Preis ist aber einfach aus der Luft gegriffen, billiger als 10€/l wird es aber kaum sein) sind wir bei 1000-2500€ für eine PC Füllung... dagegen ist eine klassische WaKü oder auch eine Ölkühlung richtig preiswert...

Ich frag mich hierbei, mit was für einer Flüssigkeit das Reactor System von Hardcore Computer gefüllt ist... btw, neu und besser, jetzt auch für 1366er dual CPU Xeon Systeme Product Configurator - Reactor Extreme
-> damit wohl jetzt wirklich der aktuell leistungsfähigste, wenn auch mit unter teuerste Komplett- PC...


----------



## ATB (14. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Product Configurator - Reactor Extreme



Solche Spezialgehäuse und Öle müsste es bei Aquatuning als Einzelteile geben
Eine Wakü ist ja nichts dagegen.


----------



## Monsterclock (17. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, denke ich wenn man sein WaKü PC in ein Ölbad scheißt ist es das selbe... (könnte sogar noch effizienter sein)


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2010)

Monsterclock schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, denke ich wenn man sein WaKü PC in ein Ölbad scheißt ist es das selbe... (könnte sogar noch effizienter sein)



Na ja, es geht hier ja darum, dass Perflourcarbon hier besser geeignet ist als Öl, die Handhabung dürfte etwas einfacher sein, da Perflourcarbon wohl nicht so kriechfreudig ist, die Sicherheit (Brandgefahr) ist natürlich auch ein Argument für Perflourcarbon und die allgemeinen Kühleigenschaften dürften auch etwas besser sein

Kritische Teile (CPU, GPU) zusätzlich wasserzukühlen ist aber nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Idee, da Wasser bei Normaltemperatur abgesehen vielleicht von Flüssigmetall immernoch das beste Kühlmittel ist, auch wenn man nicht die ganze Hardware einfach darin einlegen kann


----------



## rabit (17. Juli 2010)

Kompressorkühlung )


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Kompressorkühlung )



das hat wenig mit einer Kühlung durch Tauchen in Perflourcarbon zu tun und einen völlig anderen Anwendungsbereich, lässt sich aber gegebenenfalls damit kombinieren


----------



## rabit (17. Juli 2010)

Ich dacht man kühlt damit das Medium worin der Rechner getaucht wird somit ist das Medium wesentlich kühler.


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Ich dacht man kühlt damit das Medium worin der Rechner getaucht wird somit ist das Medium wesentlich kühler.



aso... das geht natürlich auch; das Thema hatten wir schon mal... unter 0°C wird man aber mit herkömmlicher Hardware kaum kommen, da dann manche Bauteile, etwa manche Kondis Probleme machen; mit spezialangefertigter Hardware wie in HPCs kann man diese Probleme zwar elegeant umgehen aber für Normalanwender ist das viel zu aufwendig und teuer 

Aber auch 0-10°C sind besser als Raumtemperatur, außerdem kommt man hier mit einem herkömmlichen Chiller aus; CPU und GPU kann man ja nochmal extra noch tiefer kühlen, Kondenswasser ist dann ja kein Problem...


----------



## Rayd (17. Juli 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Kompressorkühlung )



Hi,

einw wertvoller Beitrag and er Stelle besonders wenn es um das Thema *Perfluorcarbon und/ oder Öl geht... 
Was willst du uns mit dem Einwurf "*Kompressorkühlung " sagen?

Gruß
      Rayd


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2010)

Rayd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> einw wertvoller Beitrag and er Stelle besonders wenn es um das Thema *Perfluorcarbon und/ oder Öl geht...
> Was willst du uns mit dem Einwurf "*Kompressorkühlung " sagen?
> ...



Hat er ja schon erläutert; mit einer KoKü könnte man das Kühlmedium -also in dem Fall das Perflourcarbon- unter Raumtemperatur kühlen


----------



## rabit (18. Juli 2010)

Danke Superwip


----------



## FatBoo (18. Juli 2010)

streega schrieb:


> Denken wir hier ausnahmsweise mal an unsere Umwelt und den damit verbundenen Treibhauseffekt



Aber echt...

Als ob irgendjmd. hier wirklich sinnvoll mit dem Zeugs umgehen könnte!


----------



## thedetonator (5. September 2010)

Ich find die Diskussion ja echt lustig
Könnte man nicht auch "Perfluorcarbon" in einem Kreislauf, ähnlich einer Wasserkühlung nur mit größeren Kühlern verwenden??
Ich meine dass das PFC keinen direkten Kontakt zur HW hat sondern nur das Wasser ersetzt?

Das PFC könnte man ja dann via Kompressor wieder weit unter 0 kühlen, da es ja nich einfriert oder so!


----------



## Domowoi (5. September 2010)

Da viele Leute in ihrer Wasserkühlung zwecks Korrosionsschutz sowieso Frostschutzmittel verwenden könnte man auch das unter 0°C kühlen. Das Problem ist dabe aber das die Pumpe drunter leiden könnte.


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2010)

Das hätte verschiedene Nachteile; der größte davon ist, dass Wasser ein wesentlich besseres Kühlmittel ist, man bräuchte also wie angesprochen spezielle Kühler mit einer gröberen Struktur und mehr Durchfluss um eine vergleichbare Kühlleistung zu erzielen- und wozu der Aufwand? Vorteile hat es so kaum

Wenn es um tiefe Temperaturen geht reicht Wasser mit Frostschutz bis ~-20°C aus; darunter würde ich auf herkömmliches Ethanol setzen, dass in reiner Form bis unter ~ -60,-70°C eine pumpbare Konsistenz besitzen sollte und damit auf einem Niveau mit den in dieser Hinsicht besten Perflourcarbonen (die bei Normaltemperatur noch flüssig sind) ist, 1-Propanol sollte noch noch etwa 10°C tiefer gehen; bei der relativ geringen Menge im Kreislauf wäre so auch die Brandgefahr kaum ein Problem; bei dem Spaß müsste man aber natürlich auch auf die Wahl der Pumpe achten, auch Schläuche können durch extrem niedrige Temperaturen geschädigt werden und etwa erstarren und brechen; diese Probleme würden aber genauso mit Perflourcarbon auftreten

Für Temperaturen unter ~ -70°C wird es kritisch... Ethanol und 1-Propanol sind hier zwar noch nicht fest aber so zähflüssig, dass sie sich kaum mehr pumpen lassen, hier bieten sich eine Reihe von Stoffen an, die aber alle bei Normaltemperatur gasförmig sind, alle mir bekannten sind desweiteren entweder giftig, umweltschädlich oder brennbar, etwa Butan oder Octaflourpropan; ich würde hier auf einen geschlossenen, druckfesten Butankreislauf setzen (oder auf einen offenen Kreislauf, dann muss aber gewährleistet sein, dass die Temperatur nie über ~-1°C steigt, Buthan beginnt bei 0,5°C zu kochen, praktischerweise also bei einer Temperatur auf die man es garade nichtmehr mit Eiswürfeln herunterbringen kann...), was aber natürlich *sehr* aufwendig und nicht ganz ungefährlich wäre (gut Verarbeitet aber auch nicht gefährlicher als ein moderner Kühlschrank mit Buthan als Kühlmittel)- damit sollte man bis unter ~ -100°C kommen, für Temperaturen darunter kann man sich die Alkanreihe zum Propan hinuntertasten; es ermöglicht Temperaturen von unter -150°C ist aber nochmal schwerer zu handhaben, Ethan und Methan bringen hier allerdings keine tieferen Temperaturen

Erst bei noch viel niedrigeren Temperaturen stehen mit Stickstoff und verschiedenen Edelgasen wieder ungefährliche Kühlmittel zur Verfügung, ein Kühlkreislauf, der damit aber auch bei normalen Temperaturen funktioniert wäre aber endgültig kaum zu realisieren, da dieser Drücken von mehreren hundert bis über 1000 Bar standhalten müsste (zumindestens wenn man verhindern will, dass das Kühlmittel gasförmig wird) außerdem müsste man Materialien verwenden, durch die die Gase nicht durchdiffundieren können

Das ultimative Kühlmittel stellt Helium dar; bei normalem Druck hat es keinen bekannten Festpunkt (wahrscheinlich überhaupt keinen) und bleibt so immer flüssig; zu allem Überfluss wird es unter 2,1768 K supraflüssig und suprawärmeleitend und stellt damit das mit Abstand effektivste bekannte Kühlmittel überhaupt dar

-> in einem Kreislauf gibt es einfachere/billigere Lösungen bis ~ -70°C, darunter hilft auch Perflourcarbon nicht weiter

-> Ethanol/ 1-Propanol sind aufgrund der Brandgefahr bei der großen Menge nicht als Gehäusefüllung geeignet, weiters weil sie mit Wasser mischbar sind; daher könnten sie mittelfristig durch die Luftfeuchtigkeit verwässert und damit in kritischem Maß elektrisch leitfähig werden; das könnte man zwar durch die Zugabe von Trocknungsmitteln verhindern, trotzdem sind sie hier im Gegensatz zu Perfluorcarbonen kaum geeignet, schon garnicht für ein Alltagssystem


----------

